# is this a good lighting kit?



## Kathleen (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm planning on setting up a small studio & would like to keep my initial cost to the minimum as far as lighting is concerned. Portability is also important. I thought a kit would be a good start & then as time passes add to my equipment. I came across this kit & would be grateful for any thoughts on it. Studio Light Kit - Strobe Lighting / Wireless


----------



## Bigpopa (Jan 23, 2009)

Here check these out they have 1 and 2 light setups......................

MPEX Strobist Kits


----------



## usayit (Jan 23, 2009)

If portability is important, I don't believe those will work unless you also purchase a portable power source which can be pricey.

I too would recommend MPEX strobe kits (information on the strobist website)

I've been enjoying my setup:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...131896-new-toys-arrived-stands-umbrellas.html


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 23, 2009)

Much better buy for a first time monolight purchase on a budget:
Calumet Genesis 200 2-Light Kit - CF0502K1 -


----------



## gsgary (Jan 23, 2009)

Looks a bit cheap and nasty, can't go wrong with Bowen's or Elincrom


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 23, 2009)

gsgary said:


> Looks a bit cheap and nasty, can't go wrong with Bowen's or Elincrom


 
'Spensive.

The nice thing about the above Calumet kit is that it can use Elinchrom modifiers. But they're expensive too. If it were me, I'd just spend the $1500 on a decent 1000w/s Bowens kit.


----------



## roadkill (Jan 23, 2009)

big poppa thanks for the heads up on that kit.  Looks perfect for a first.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2009)

I think the first decision should be whether you want studio strobes or hot shoe flash units.  You said that portability was important, so the flashes would seem to be a good choice.  Although, if your destination is always a place that will have AC power, then you could still be fairly portable with studio lights.  You could even get a battery pack for studio light if there is no power.

What is your expectation for portable?  I travel with pretty much my entire 'studio' which includes 4 studio lights, light stands and modifiers, background stand...and a couple camera bags.  It's portable in that I can put it all in my car and take it to a client's house.

If I went with 4 flash units, small stands, smaller modifiers etc...I could probably carry the entire 'studio' over my shoulder...Strobist Style.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'm sorry that my portability need wasn't clear. I should have said easy to transport & setup at a clients house. I guess the best bet & easiest on the pocket book would be to start with my greatest need & purchase as I go along. I'm photographing babies. So would strobe lighting as suggested here or a softbox be my best starting point. I've done quite a bit of reading with regards to strobe lighting versus softbox, but I'm not sure which would be best for babies. I did see this sample of catch lights & have to say I don't like what the softbox does. So, what would be the right direction for baby photograpy- softbox or strobe lighting?
http://picasaweb.google.com/phototreasury/CatchLights?feat=directlink


----------



## Katier (Jan 23, 2009)

softbox/strobe I don't think are mutually exlusive. All a strobe is is a small, compact, powerfull light source. The softbox is a diffused light source. You can diffuse a strobe just as well ( firing through an umbrella seems popular ). 

Personally for babys I don't see any reason you can't use strobes and they're the cheaper more flexible option.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 23, 2009)

A softbox is a modifier that is used with a strobe.

Er...Let me expand...

A strobe is a flash.

A softbox is "box" that has a white translucent side, and the rest is black. It fits onto a strobe and diffuses the light source. Purchasing just a softbox would be useless without a strobe.


----------



## Kathleen (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for all of your help. With your helpful advice & suggestions I'll start with a strobist kit. I must also thank you, strobist/softbox issue is clear now.


----------



## HoosierJoe (Jan 23, 2009)

I went with the Calumet Genesis 200.  You can turn it into a softbox for about $60. Depending on the softbox you want of course.  I use my 430 Ex as a fill plus use a reflector or 2.  

Seems to work for me and I have about $500 tied up in it.


----------



## Bigpopa (Jan 24, 2009)

roadkill said:


> big poppa thanks for the heads up on that kit. Looks perfect for a first.


 

No problem it is the kit im looking into for my house and as far as portability I have a jeep cherokee with lots o space...............:mrgreen:


----------

